# Lights for 20 gallon tall tank?



## drm180 (May 23, 2010)

What lights are recommended for a 24" tall tank. I have an 18" NO 17w flourescent above my 10 gallon, which I am moving into the 20 gallon. Will this still be enough light to grow things such as amazon swords and other around the same light level? If not, are there any specific fixtures you would reccommend?


----------



## jrdeitner (Feb 7, 2010)

a 17w normal output light will not be very bright over a tank that tall (three times taller than a 10 gallon). I dont know what to suggest for a tank like this, but you will not be able to grow swords at all in that light. maybe a T5?


----------



## drm180 (May 23, 2010)

I was going to get a Current T5 fixture. I have the 4 bulb over my reef so I know they work well but the shortest they come in 24 inches and my tank is 20 inches. It could fit but there would be wasted light. I was thinking about a two bulb flourescent. I don't know where to get one though and I was wondering if I could get them in HO.


----------



## jrdeitner (Feb 7, 2010)

finding a 20 inch strip light would be hard..... The easiest thing would be either a 18" or a 24". if it hangs on the side it will look unattractive, but there wont be too much wasted light. my 29 gallon is 30" long and the closest i could find that would go across the whole top was a 48"  , so it hangs off quite a bit but at least its hanging over my other tank.


----------

